# [SOLVED] Problem watching TV after purchasing converter



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

I have this Sony TV from 2005: Sony KLV-SA10 Specs - CNET

I know the specs say that it has an HDMI port but mine doesn't because its the non-HDMI variant.

Anyway, so I subscribed to a new digital TV provider but the problem was that its set top box only had composite and HDMI output while my TV only had composite and component input. 

Having paid a one time fee for HD, there's no point viewing HD using composite. So to solve the problem, I purchased an HDMI to component converter: http://www.snapdeal.com/product/enem-stecker-hdmi-to-vga/1289781315

The problem is, that even though the audio and video are being transmitted at 720p/50 Hz, the TV keeps changing its display mode from 'Normal' to 'Full' every 30 or so seconds, and as a result of these random fluctuations, it keeps blacking out.

This didn't happen when I tried using the converter with one of my media players (Intex IT-MHP-1080 Mini Home HD Media Player Price - Buy Intex IT-MHP-1080 Mini Home HD Media Player Online at Best Price In India)

Also, I tried changing my set top box HD settings from 720p to 1080i but at 1080i the video was quite weird, and had random blue-violet shades and specks... However, the Intex media player can display 1080i/60 Hz just fine...


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Problem watching TV after purchasing converter*

The TV is only 720P resolution, so any resolution smaller or larger gets converted by the TV to 720P (1266x768). 

I can't see the converter or it's specs (page was removed). Having said that, you should be using an active converter. And not all converters are created equal.

Also, there can/will be differences between a setop box, and a media player. Broadcast TV, depending on source, can contain copy protection flags. In this instance, it simply sounds like the setup box is having HDCP issues. Most likely related to the fact that it can't communicate with the TV, only the converter, which may or may not be responding properly.

Bottom line, try a different brand/model of converter.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Problem watching TV after purchasing converter*



> The TV is only 720P resolution, so any resolution smaller or larger gets converted by the TV to 720P (1266x768).


Alright, but this doesn't explain why the fluctuations happen irregularly (30-40 seconds) and happen for both HD as well as SD channels...


I'll try providing the converter specs soon... Also, why am I getting weird blue textures/patches with the set top box at 1080i?


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Problem watching TV after purchasing converter*

Converter specs: http://1drv.ms/1BAf2yL


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Problem watching TV after purchasing converter*

Set top box -> Composite -> TV: Works ok

Media Player -> Component -> TV(720p/50Hz): Works ok

Set top box -> HDMI to Component adapter -> TV (720p/50Hz): TV keeps fluctuating display modes between 'full' and 'normal'

Media player -> HDMI to component converter -> TV (720p/50Hz): Viewable but a few 'white lines' visible here and there which are not otherwise visible when media player is connected directly to the TV using component cable

Media player -> HDMI to component converter-> TV(1080i/60Hz) : Works ok without any white lines as mentioned in previous case

Set top box -> HDMI to component converter -> TV (1080i) : Weird blue shades and textures...

Xbox -> HDMI to component converter -> TV : At 720p, Viewable but a few 'white lines' visible here and there which are not otherwise visible when the xbox is connected directly to the TV using component cable. At 1080i, the picture is clear but the TV display mode keeps fluctuating from 'Normal' to 'Full'.

So far, the media player has been the only device which hasn't triggered these fluctuations when used via the converter... However, even in the media player at 720p/50Hz or 60Hz and 1080i/50Hz, some white lines are visible. The picture is clear only when 1080i/60Hz is used...


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Problem watching TV after purchasing converter*

Ok so I think I'll have to purchase a new TV.

Are these TVs fine: Onida LEO32HRZ 81 cm (32) LED TV vs LG 32LB563B 80 cm (32) LED TV vs LG 32LB551A 80 cm (32) LED TV vs LG 32LB550A 80 cm (32) LED TV: Compare Televisions: Flipkart.com

I'm tempted to go for the Onida one. Need a second opinion...


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Problem watching TV after purchasing converter*

Also, I should mention that I have an NTSC Xbox 360 console... If the TV is PAL, will that be a problem?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Problem watching TV after purchasing converter*

Personally, I'd go with the LG. Only because I'm not familiar with Onida which is either a store brand or a regional brand, and in either case likely produced by another company.

As for the xBox, check the TV specs. From what I've read, most hardware in other countries (especially PAL regions) are more tolerant of input type and often support PAL and NTSC. Here in the US, everything is NTSC and PAL is hardly ever supported.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Problem watching TV after purchasing converter*

Which LG TV in the list?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Problem watching TV after purchasing converter*

The ratings (on that site) are similar. Size and specs appear the same, the only differences that I see are options. So choose based on the options/features that you want/need.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Problem watching TV after purchasing converter*

Ok thanks... And how long can I expect these TVs to last under normal usage?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Problem watching TV after purchasing converter*

There is no way to know. Ratings are usually listed in "hours" of use. But I've never seen any average lifespan numbers posted by anyone. Could be a year, 10 years or more.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Problem watching TV after purchasing converter*

Lastly, any key specifications I should look out for that are easy to go unnoticed and could bite me in the back after the purchase?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Problem watching TV after purchasing converter*

If possible, go view the TV/image for yourself. If you are happy with the image quality, that's all that really matters. Most of the specs mean nothing to the average consumer. It simply boils down to the picture quality, features, and price.


----------



## Akshay Dwivedi (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: Problem watching TV after purchasing converter*

Great... Thanks for your help once again


----------

